# scored on the extended



## spork40 (Oct 8, 2007)

this has been my best year hunting so far. i finally killed a buck on the extended but here is a rundown on my year.

opening morning i had my nine year old daughter with me and i managed to kill my first animal with my bow.








then i had a cow elk hunt and shot a calf








and top that all off with a trip to the extended on veterans day and i connected on my second bow kill, my first muley.


----------



## Leftysbowman (Aug 12, 2010)

Looks like a great year for you and lots of good steaks in the freezer, way to go!


----------



## COOPERD (Sep 16, 2007)

Nice buck


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Man you had a great year! Congrats to you....and for getting your kids away from the boobtube and into the outdoors. Chuck


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

Congrats!!


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Did you kill it with a flu flu?
Congrats nice buck


----------



## phorisc (Feb 2, 2011)

nice!


----------



## elkmule123 (Aug 14, 2013)

Congrats on a great hunting year!


----------



## mcc9 (May 20, 2008)

You aren't called LB for nothing!! If you need someone to take some of that meat off you hands.... send it my way


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Great year! Congrats!


----------



## Bow hunter mojo (Oct 12, 2013)

Way to go. Hunting the extended is not as easy as some may think. Great buck!


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Good job!


----------

